# First time smoking Salmon Qview



## toppano (Jun 4, 2011)

After reading many posts I decided to try my hand at smoking Salmon today.  The entire family enjoyed it and was able to send some home with everyone for snacking on later. 

3.5 hrs @165 - 180  w/Applewood chips

Covered the Salmon in Lemon Pepper, Garlic Salt, EVOO and a slice of Lemon.








I also did a rack of smoked Salmon using Bearcarver Brine which turned out awesome..  so good in fact I don't even have any remaining to take pictures of!


----------



## rdknb (Jun 4, 2011)

That looks so very good


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks good, wish you had the $ shot!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 5, 2011)

Great Looking Salmon...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow!

That Salmon looks Awesome!

Bear

Glad you liked my "Snacking" Salmon too.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks delicious!!!

  Craig


----------



## nwdave (Jun 5, 2011)

Now that wouldn't be some of the Copper River that's flooding our markets up this way, is it?  I hear Fred Meyers is selling it a lot cheaper than last week.  Apparently the Sockeye are practically throwing themselves into the boats. 

Nice kickoff to the summer.  Hey we might have 2 days of sun.  Now that's the true miracle. 

~Dave  -up the road in Bellingham


----------



## toppano (Jun 5, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Now that wouldn't be some of the Copper River that's flooding our markets up this way, is it?  I hear Fred Meyers is selling it a lot cheaper than last week.  Apparently the Sockeye are practically throwing themselves into the boats.
> 
> Nice kickoff to the summer.  Hey we might have 2 days of sun.  Now that's the true miracle.
> 
> ~Dave  -up the road in Bellingham


LOL yup sure is!  Copper River Salmon is sooo darn good,  I will have to check out Fredies down the street and see what the going price is. 

YAY for the SUN!  Finally!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 5, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL fish!! Nice to finally have a sunny weekend, isn't it??  It seemed like every house on our street was grilling! Cheers!


----------



## venture (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats!  You kept it simple and it sure looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks Great!

TJ


----------



## deepinthewoods (Jun 5, 2011)

That Salmon looks great .... gonna try some this week


----------



## toppano (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments :)  I do have one question though.  For those who have smoked fish in the past.  Whats the trick to keeping it from sticking to the wire grills?  I tried to both skin on and skin off, oil and not oiled.  Nothing seemed to make a difference.  :(


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2011)

Toppano said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice comments :)  I do have one question though.  For those who have smoked fish in the past.  Whats the trick to keeping it from sticking to the wire grills?  I tried to both skin on and skin off, oil and not oiled.  Nothing seemed to make a difference.  :(




I'll give you my thoughts on that:

I think it is a little less problem with the skin on, but I take it off, because I get more smoke flavor on the part I eat---I don't eat the skin.

I do spray with Pam first (if I don't forget), and it does seem to help, but not a whole lot.

I thought about getting some of those mats, I think they're called "Frog-mats", but I don't do Salmon that often for it to be worth it to me.

Best I can do,

Bear


----------



## toppano (Jun 6, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I'll give you my thoughts on that:
> 
> I think it is a little less problem with the skin on, but I take it off, because I get more smoke flavor on the part I eat---I don't eat the skin.
> 
> ...


Thanks man!  I will have to look into getting Frog-mats and see if they help any.  BTW your brine is great!!  Thank you for share it with all of us.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 6, 2011)

Toppano said:


> Thanks man!  I will have to look into getting Frog-mats and see if they help any.  BTW your brine is great!!  Thank you for share it with all of us.


Save your bucks.  The real trick is to cut a piece of foil just slightly larger than  and in shape of the filet.  I always leave the skin on.  Never had much problem getting adequate smoke penetration.  Remember Salmon (as well as most fish) are considered a delicate meat and need careful handling.  The foil trick really becomes useful when you decide that you want to try Salmon Candy or even kippered Salmon.  AND here's the bonus, you'll find the skin sticks to the foil when done, automatic skinning when you're serving the filets.


----------



## marksmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi All,

Well I to did my first smoke on fish with salmon and trout and OMG was it good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Had two thick cuts of wild salmon and a fresh 1lb piece of trout,  Used a rub of sugar,light brown sugar, kosher salt and ground black pepper. Raped in alum foil sat in frig all night.    After 15 hrs in the frig, took out rinsed off, padded dry,let set for 30min more  and Smoked at 200deg with apple wood for about 1.5 hrs actually, to a internal temp of 150 deg. Made some rice pilaf with apple bits,toasted almond slivers and dried cherry's  It all turned real good and the wife was happy..


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2011)

marksmoke said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well I to did my first smoke on fish with salmon and trout and OMG was it good
> 
> ...


Sounds great !

Start a thread, tell us about it, and hit us with some Qview.







Bear


----------



## roller (Jun 7, 2011)

It looks great. When I used to smoke alot of it I did it skin on using a veggie spray but do not remember having a sticking problem. I always used fresh caught fish and maybe that made a difference.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2011)

Roller said:


> It looks great. When I used to smoke alot of it I did it skin on using a veggie spray but do not remember having a sticking problem. I always used fresh caught fish and maybe that made a difference.


I think I get a lot of sticking, because I smoke them so long & hard, skin or no skin.

My dishwasher even complains!!!

Bear


----------



## roller (Jun 7, 2011)

Bear you ever cook fish in the dishwasher ? It comes out perfect.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2011)

I never did it.

My plumber told me about it, but then I saw Tim The Tool Man Taylor do it a couple times.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I thought about it, but two things contradict in my mind:

Closed package wouldn't allow steaming.

Open package could allow soap residues to get in.

I would have to know a lot more about how to do it, to try it.

Coming from you, I would believe it to be a good way.

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Jun 7, 2011)

Geez.  You'd pass up the opportunity to drive the neighbors crazy with the sweet lingering aroma of smoked salmon wafting thru the area?  You might as well boil your ribs before you grill them.  Same, Same.

 


Bearcarver said:


> I never did it.
> 
> My plumber told me about it, but then I saw Tim The Tool Man Taylor do it a couple times.
> 
> ...


----------



## chef willie (Jun 7, 2011)

Regarding the sticking....I found some aluminum grill grate overlays at HD that seem to work well for me. Thy are made for ques but I cut them down to fit my smoker grates and spray them liberally . They are called Clean BBQ and are 12'' x 20". Depending on what you smoke you can re-use them and/or flip them over. Pretty slick and allow full smoke on the underside vs a piece of foil.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Regarding the sticking....I found some aluminum grill grate overlays at HD that seem to work well for me. Thy are made for ques but I cut them down to fit my smoker grates and spray them liberally . They are called Clean BBQ and are 12'' x 20". Depending on what you smoke you can re-use them and/or flip them over. Pretty slick and allow full smoke on the underside vs a piece of foil.


Thanks Willie!

I just went to their web site!

I gotta look at HD !

My dishwasher might stop complaining !

Bear

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful Salmon, just had some grilled Sunday, but would love to have some smoked.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Regarding the sticking....I found some aluminum grill grate overlays at HD that seem to work well for me. Thy are made for ques but I cut them down to fit my smoker grates and spray them liberally . They are called Clean BBQ and are 12'' x 20". Depending on what you smoke you can re-use them and/or flip them over. Pretty slick and allow full smoke on the underside vs a piece of foil.


Thanks again for the tip, Chef Willie!!!

Had to go to HD today anyway---picked up a pack of "Clean BBQ".

My dishwasher liked the idea!!!

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Jun 8, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Regarding the sticking....I found some aluminum grill grate overlays at HD that seem to work well for me. Thy are made for ques but I cut them down to fit my smoker grates and spray them liberally . They are called Clean BBQ and are 12'' x 20". Depending on what you smoke you can re-use them and/or flip them over. Pretty slick and allow full smoke on the underside vs a piece of foil.


Dang, I got those too and never thought to flip them over to use the backside.  Well, I got my "learn something new everyday" goal accomplished for today.....guess I'll go take a nap or something.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks good


----------

